
Royal Canadian Mint to sell advertising space on currency - biot
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thisisthat/ads-on-money-trudeau-impersonator-canada-fails-summer-american-refugees-1.3751774/royal-canadian-mint-to-sell-advertising-space-on-currency-1.3751945
======
pinewurst
"This is That is an award winning satirical current affairs show that doesn't
just talk about the issues, it fabricates them."

